
Why you should totally switch to Kotlin - robbyking
https://medium.com/@magnus.chatt/why-you-should-totally-switch-to-kotlin-c7bbde9e10d5
======
nine_k
tl;dr: Highlights of Kotlin the language, form simplest to most advanced.

------
wptbin
.

